# nissan serena cd player



## tonto (Mar 1, 2008)

I`ve just bought a nissan serena with a 6 cd interchanger which operates through a lcd screen on the dash board. I can get the discs to play but cannot get any sound. the separate radio works fine. the cd player comes with a remote control but there are no volume buttons on it. any ideas how i can pump up the volume.


----------



## Icon_One (Dec 11, 2007)

go back to nissan


----------

